# Crater Lake Then On To Bend.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Tomorrow morning bright and early we are off to Oregon again! 2nd time in about a month. This time we are headed up through central Oregon. No camp Wal-Mart tonight!







We're staying home with everything packed and ready to go. I'll even hook up the truck to the trailer so we can just get in and go in the morning. First 3 nights at the Crater Lake Resort RV park, then 4 nights at a campground just south of Bend.

I still owe ya'all some pictures from our last trip up the Oregon coast.







I'm off to go swimming with the kids, it was 105 today! sunny But hey, it's a dry heat!









Everyone be safe in your travels.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo! We're thinking about Diamond Lake next July 4th, ourselves.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herb...Welcome back to Oregon.

Weather is great. Looking at mid 80's this wekend.

Hope you have a great visit.

Where are you camping outside of Bend? Are you using any of the site I email you about a long time ago?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Herb and a safe trip
We'll be here waiting to hear how it was

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great and safe trip Herb.








You know I am insanely jealous of you at this very moment in time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Woohoo! We're thinking about Diamond Lake next July 4th, ourselves.


Doug, I think you missed an opportunity to plug the Western Rally at Zion next July...
So I'll do it for you


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh! Shoot! You are right! I did forget to mention the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in Utah next July!

Thanks for catching that, Dawn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Herb...Welcome back to Oregon.
> 
> Weather is great. Looking at mid 80's this wekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and all the rest! The weather actually heated up quite a bit! Crater Lake Resort was nice, small sites but right next to a stream that we were able to canoe in. Very nice! This was for the first 3 nights, then we moved onto LaPine campground. Highs were in the upper 90's to low 100's with a very warm storm front that moved in on Friday afternoon and night. It sprinkled on and off throughout the night.

We opted to stay at a state park (LaPine) where we had partial hookups, H2o and electric. Not as remote as what you suggested, but it worked for us. We were typically only at our campsite for dinner (sometimes), sleep and breakfast.

Here is the short list of what we did and saw over those 7 days: Drove on the Crater Lake rim road on our first full day in the area (it opened only 2 days before we arrived!) On our second day, we hiked down to the lake and took the boat tour around the entire lake, it was awesome







, the 3rd day we drove to LaPine and set up camp. Over the remaining 4 days we went to Boyd Cave, Skeleton Cave, Arnold Ice cave, Lava River Cave (1.1 miles each way underground!), the visitor center just south of Bend, Cinder Cone, the High Desert Museum, Mt. Bachelor ski lift ride to the summit, Wikiup reservoir, the Lavacast forest, East Lake, Paulina Lake and miles and miles of dirt roads. Did I leave anything out? Oh yeah, I even found the Pringle Falls experimental forestry station where my Dad worked on his Phd back in the late 60's. He used to take us there during the summer. I was last there 35 years ago! The buildings had been updated but it was as I remembered it. It is right on the Deschutes river. Oh the memories! Whew!!!

We drove back home on Saturday. It was 108 in Redding! Roseville was just about the same. We are now headed into our 9th day of triple digit heat. I want the Oregon coast!!!

The trip could not have gone any better. The Outback performed flawlessly and we covered just over 1,500 miles. We filled up one memory stick for our digital camera and had to buy another. We now have a 1 gig chip that will hold over 500 pictures. That should just about do it. I'll try to get some of the best ones from Crater Lake and the LaPine area posted up in a couple of days or so.

Take care everyone!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home Herbicidal action 
Sounds like an incredible trip, looking forward to photos!
Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great trip Herb!

Yeah, it did warm up around here. We were at the coast all weekend (high 70's-low 80's) and came home to 104! I can imagine what central Oregon was like.









Crater Lake is truely an awsome experience, and wow, Pringle Falls. I have done my share of camping there! Glad you had such a good time. We will make an Oregonian out of you yet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well I tried to upload some pictures this morning and received some error messages. No luck. I e-mailed Vern with those errors and hopefully he can figure out what's wrong.







I've successfully uploaded photo's before without any problems. I'll try again later...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> Well I tried to upload some pictures this morning and received some error messages. No luck. I e-mailed Vern with those errors and hopefully he can figure out what's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herb,

It's not just you. We have been having problems with pictures lately.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Doug!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Saw a deal about Crater Lake on PBS-HD this morning. What an awsome place. Must have been great


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

California Jim said:


> Saw a deal about Crater Lake on PBS-HD this morning. What an awsome place. Must have been great


It was! I could sit and look at that lake all day. Very calming along with incredible views. Once I get the pictures posted up you can take a mini virtual vacation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you have a great time in our state...









While you did endure some hot weather, you're lucking you were there last week and not this week. The weather brought with it some lighting storms and now Century Hwy is closed at Frog Lake. You woul have never been able to get to 1/2 of the places you went.


----------

